# Portland, Indiana 2014 meet



## carlalotta (Jul 3, 2014)

Who all is going to Portland? My dad and I will be there on Thursday the 17th! Just curious to see who else would be there  cheers!


----------



## bike (Jul 3, 2014)

*the only show I know*

getting bigger! Wish I was going but not in the cards


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 3, 2014)

I'll be there!


----------



## npence (Jul 3, 2014)

I will also be there Thursday - sunday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Jul 3, 2014)

Worth going! I would but I'm hitting the wheelmen meet while it's still nearby.

A small selection of photos from last year including Ms. Carlalotta's Featherstone Midget with triangular crank hanger and Evinrude.
https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157634753931324/


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 3, 2014)

*Portland*

Me too great show you never know what will show up


----------



## JOEL (Jul 4, 2014)

I will be there with a LOAD.


----------



## carlalotta (Jul 9, 2014)

Dad and I are packing the big trailer this year since we had so much fun last year!  And I think we may get there on Wednesday evening now. Stop by and say hi, we are bringing 20+ bikes and lots of parts!


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 16, 2014)

*Portland show*

Heard there's a lot of sellers showed up on Tuesday this might be another big one


----------



## Rfoster458 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Portland*

We are going. We'll be camping out and have stuff for sale. I don't think it starts until the 19th though according to the website.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 17, 2014)

I was there!
Obtained an original 1948 Schwinn B607, maroon and ivory!
Great find!
Just like my first bike bake in '48.


----------



## Rfoster458 (Jul 17, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Worth going! I would but I'm hitting the wheelmen meet while it's still nearby.
> 
> A small selection of photos from last year including Ms. Carlalotta's Featherstone Midget with triangular crank hanger and Evinrude.
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157634753931324/




I bought the old Sears in the one picture! Crazy to see a bike you bought in someone else's pictures.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 17, 2014)

*I tried*

Well I tried to get there today with a truck and trailer load but the truck blew a brake line before I even got it hooked to the trailer. Fixed the brake line then about 50 miles from home the right front brake caliper stuck and I had white smoke rolling out of the wheel well. Let it cool off and pushed and pried on the caliper and got it mostly free. Then babied it back home.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 17, 2014)

*Great PICS of BIKES, ETC.from  Portland, Indiana,in 2013!*

A small selection of photos from last year! 
THANKS TO WHOEVER POSTS THE PICS!
https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157634753931324/


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> A small selection of photos from last year!
> THANKS TO WHOEVER POSTS THE PICS!
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157634753931324/




Very cool photos Wes. I hope to see some photos from this years meet. I realy wish I could be there.   Catfish


----------



## Krateness (Jul 17, 2014)

So should Saturday be a worth while day to go? Read a few places that sellers head out early but unsure of what that means. Early before the weekend or early the next week?


----------



## Iverider (Jul 17, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> A small selection of photos from last year!
> THANKS TO WHOEVER POSTS THE PICS!
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157634753931324/





Those were mine. Hopefully someone posts a bunch from this year !


----------

